# dash lights



## CORONET (Jul 11, 2003)

On a 97 7 series, is their a common problem when theirs no dash lights?


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

Just to state the obvious... Have you checked fuses?


----------



## pilot525i (Apr 9, 2006)

that stinks


----------



## tellawi (Mar 17, 2007)

i have the same problem.. but if i start pressing buttens randemly .. the light goes on for a min then goes back off..


----------

